# Large New Viv -Best Frog for Grouping?



## SmartyZ (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello! I'm very much a beginner in this hobby and this is my first post to Dendroboard (lot's of great information on here by the way!).

I recently converted a former 120 Gal reef tank into a vivarium and after much research and thought, have decided to jump into the dart frog hobby.

My viv is 4x2x2. I built it with a false bottom and put in a waterfall and have a under tank sump and filter system running. I already have a misting system in place and some plants (some real, some plastic until I can find more real plants that I like). The viv has been up and running for about a week now.

I plan to start culturing FF's before purchasing frogs so I figure I'm about a month out from actually being ready to put frogs in the tank (and have something to feed them!). 

So with such a large tank, I want at least 5 frogs (of the same species) in it. I like the following species:

D. Azureus
D. Auratus (blue)
D. Leucomelas
D. Reticulatus 
D. Imitator
D. Ventrimaculatus

I understand some are more available than others and some are more aggressive in groups than others but depending upon which one I go with would they be okay in my large tank even if they are on the aggressive end? 

I just can't see only putting two or three frogs in such a large tank.

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

attached are a few pics of my new viv


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

The viv looks good, however i would add a good layer of leaf litter and imo add the rest of the real plants before placing frogs in there rather than disturb them by messing with the viv. Of the frogs you listed the best group frogs would be the leucs, auratus, imi's, and vents. If your trying to have a larger group you ll run into aggression issues with large groups of azureus and retics, however you could still get away with a group of 4 or so, being conservative for the benefit of the frogs.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

D. Azureus
D. Auratus (blue)
D. Leucomelas

I could see a group of Auratus in there. Auratus is one of the most unaggressive dart frogs, although they do a little wrestling or fighting but overall they are not very territorial. 

Leucs are a good group pair as well.. I think

Azureus, however, are a Tinc (Recently) and if they are like the other Tinctorius species, they will be better off in pairs over groups. Also, they are territorial

Also, I'd suggest some creeping fig and a bromeliad for your tank. and some Spahgnum moss covering that dirt


----------



## SmartyZ (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the fast replies and good tips. 

I realize I have a lot of exposed coco fiber but I'm working on covering it up. Can I use more moss than leaf litter? I have a couple small patches of frog moss in it. I like the look of moss over leaves. Is one more favorable to the frogs than the other?

Good advice to get all the plants in before adding the frogs. I have some more plants on order and I put the fake ones in only because it is so bare at the moment.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I would actually suggest E. tricolor or E. anthonyi, P. terribilis or P. bicolor. 

In a tank that size I would actually strongly recommend an Ameerega species (bassleri, pepperi or less expensive, A. trivittata. Check them out. They are big, bold, gorgeous frogs that do wonderful in groups and will use the whole tank.

http://www.dendrobates.org/trivittata.html


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks good. Covering the substrate with sphagnum, then a layer of dead leaves, would be beneficial to whatever frogs you put in there. So would using more real plants. The plants help to cycle nutrients in the vivarium, and would really make for an improvement. 

Of the frogs you listed, D. tinctorius 'Azureus' or D. leucomelas would make for a good bold group frog in a tank that size. A group of 5 azureus raised together from a young age in a tank of that size would most likely be fine, assuming more plants and visual barriers were in place.


----------



## SmartyZ (Mar 16, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> I would actually suggest E. tricolor or E. anthonyi, P. terribilis or P. bicolor.
> 
> In a tank that size I would actually strongly recommend an Ameerega species (bassleri, pepperi or less expensive, A. trivittata. Check them out. They are big, bold, gorgeous frogs that do wonderful in groups and will use the whole tank.
> 
> Dendrobates.org - Ameerega trivittata


Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check those out too.


----------

